# Latin translation request.



## Scatha (Apr 19, 2005)

I know some here are versed in Latin and I have a request to make.
There is a text I want translated into Latin, which I am not able to do myself.

Can anyone help me?

The text:

requester:

Let the keeper of the gates hear my voice
I beseech you to close the gates of death
I make an offering in gold
Keeper, close the gate!


keeper:

The Keeper of the Gates will not harken to gold
make an offering worthy of death


requester:

Let the keeper of the gates hear my voice
I beseech you to close the gates of death
I make an offering in flesh and blood
Keeper, close the gate!

keeper:

The Keeper of the Gates will not harken to flesh and blood
make an offering worthy of death

requester:

Let the keeper of the gates hear my voice
I beseech you to close the gates of death
I offer my soul to the keeper of the gates!
Keeper, close the gate!
close the gate!

keeper:

The Keeper accepts the offering - no soul is allowed to enter
until offering is relinquished from beseecher.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2005)

Check out this site..total CHEATING but it's awsome. Not perfect, as the site tells you, if you ned a more 'prefect' translation, let me know, I may be able to help you still.....*thinks back on the last three years of Latin study*

Anyway, I use this iste for when I find awasome sites...exspet they're written in german, whick I cant read...so a translate!! lol


----------



## Scatha (Apr 26, 2005)

I actually need a rather accurate translation, Fira.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

I have to admit with regret that I'm not skilled enough for that type of traslation. Someday, perhaps, but not yet.  There is another member on the board, she has a web site that she is translating Lotr into Latin. She may be able to help you. She's being doing if for 10 years or so, if I remember correctly. You'll be able to find her on the member web sites section, I belieive.


----------



## Scatha (Apr 27, 2005)

Does the member have a name, Fira?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, yes she does, I just couldn't remember it earlier. Her name is Earendilyon. Here is a link to the thread she has on it.

Hope this helps Scatha.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW! SCATHA! I mean, I sent him this email! I can't believe he actually posted it! I was the one who emailed him about the translation of those verses. It's was for a story I was writing. It's been shelved for the meantime, I still don't have any translation for those verses.

WOW! MAN! I'm speechless! 


I miss Scatha...


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 26, 2008)

Hm. I don't remember seeing this. I took four years of Latin. But then, it has been a while. I'd probably just attempt to look things up on this internet place, too, which anyone can do. But then, I do have plenty of Latin books that I've hauled around, for some reason. One of these days, conversational Latin! All I have now is Old MacDonald Had A Farm, which I routinely perform if ever I have a glass of water and a lectern.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 26, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Hm. I don't remember seeing this. I took four years of Latin. But then, it has been a while. I'd probably just attempt to look things up on this internet place, too, which anyone can do. But then, I do have plenty of Latin books that I've hauled around, for some reason. One of these days, conversational Latin! All I have now is Old MacDonald Had A Farm, which I routinely perform if ever I have a glass of water and a lectern.




HAHAHAHAHAHA! Oh my goodness! T, is there anything you can't do? 

Well, this was during my darker years when I was not allowed to go to TTF. I was wandering the Internet for something to do and came across writing stuff, but yeah, if you can translate that, that would be MAGNIFICENT!


----------

